# The band's promo video is now up - gear used listed in my post



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Check it out on the front page of our site www.blackdevilsbrigade.com . Would love to hear some opinions.

For those curious.
- Main guitar = Les Paul Traditional --> MXR Micro Boost --> 1966 Super Reverb + Fender Champion 600 RI

- Octave down fuzz guitar = Alistar Miller Barncaster (Charlie Christian neck pickup) --> Foxrox Octron --> Dr. Scientist Frazz Dazzler --> Soultone 1987PS + Trinity Tweed Deluxe

- Bass = Ibanez w/ bartolini pickups --> Sansamp DI + 1970 Traynor Bassmate

- Drums = beaten within an inch of their lives.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey hey hey...cool video...great sound...

Now don't be bangin' on them cymbals wit ya guitar...!!!...


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

LOVE the video and the song!!!!!


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

jimihendrix said:


> Hey hey hey...cool video...great sound...
> 
> Now don't be bangin' on them cymbals wit ya guitar...!!!...


Haha. Thanks man ...ya, that was from the show at the El Mocambo. We got into it pretty heavily. The Les Paul came out unharmed.



Ti-Ron said:


> LOVE the video and the song!!!!!


Thanks Ti-Ron!


----------



## bbigsby (Mar 23, 2009)

Very impressed with the song and production. Good work guys.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow. This is insanely good.

You guys have a sound that is instantly familiar but unique, if that makes sense... I have a feeling that some commercial success will come to you guys, if you so wish.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

SICK!

man thats awesome............


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone. It's definitely appreciated. We're still very new, but working our asses off to keep things pro every step of the way. Andy, we'd be fine with commercial success..hell, thrilled with it, we just won't compromise to get it. And I think that's a big part of the reason we've gotten so much help from so many good people. Definitely hoping for good things in 2011.

If you like the style, we play next May 12th at Sneaky Dees in Toronto with The Speaking Tongues and Lordy Lordy, two great rock and roll acts in a similar vein. It's always a great party. Details here : http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=155086784555549 Next show after that will probably be NXNE.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow - thats was great. Really enjoyed the tunes!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That sounds awesome!

If you guys are ever looking for other bands to play with, drop us a line at arkhamdispatch at gmail dot com - your sound is good!


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

If you guys come out with a CD, I'd definitely buy one. 

This is my kind of music.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

vasthorizon said:


> If you guys come out with a CD, I'd definitely buy one.
> 
> This is my kind of music.


Thanks man. We actually just released our 5 song EP and are charging $8 for it. You can get it through the site or shoot me a PM (or best, come to our May 12th show in Toronto). It's a great lineup of similar bands.


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

LowWatt said:


> Thanks man. We actually just released our 5 song EP and are charging $8 for it. You can get it through the site or shoot me a PM (or best, come to our May 12th show in Toronto). It's a great lineup of similar bands.
> 
> http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x319/lowwatt/BDB_3ML66FW_Cover.jpg


Thanks, brother! As much as I'd want to go, I'm afraid I don't own a car and transportation from
Hamilton will be a pain. I will purchase the CD though! Thanks!


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

vasthorizon said:


> Thanks, brother! As much as I'd want to go, I'm afraid I don't own a car and transportation from
> Hamilton will be a pain. I will purchase the CD though! Thanks!


I totally understand. I'm the no car guy in my band. Well, our goal is to do an Ontario/Quebec mini tour in late summer/early fall and we definitely want to hit up Hamilton, so hopefully we get the chance to meet. All the best.


----------

